
Ask HN: How Should the Web Evolve? - thallukrish
There are so many client side frameworks and of course HTML and CSS. But from a user angle, all I need to do is to get the UI in my mind to surface magically or less painfully. But the moment you use any framework and code, they take a part of your life away. Are we stuck ? What is really holding us from making a Web user create a Web page or a Web client App with little effort?
======
escherize
I thought this was an interesting take: [https://tonsky.me/blog/the-web-after-
tomorrow/](https://tonsky.me/blog/the-web-after-tomorrow/)

